# how to roll fender lip



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

hey guys, can somebody tell me how to roll the rear fender lip? i've heard of the baseball bat technique. but i'm kinda afraid of bending the whole fender out. has anybody had any experience with rolling their rear fender lips?


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

A while back I had 7.5" wheels on my '91 and they rubbed a little in the rear. I used a small crecent wrench and a shop towel and "tweaked" the lip a little and trimmed a little off the bumper where the rub spots were. Not the best way but the rubbing was much less.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I've heard of using a jack to push it out slightly,but haven't tried it myself


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

A tuning shop in omaha has a tool that has 2 rollers that clamp on both sides of the fender and you turn a crank handel and it follows the fender line and gradualy pulls it out. Check with some local body shops and see if they have anything like that.


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

thanks. i actually just decided to cut it. worked out well!


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

what the hell is rolling the fender lip? i mean whats it do?


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

in the rear wheel wells, the fender lip is folded over. in cases when the car is lowered and/or a larger size wheel is used and/or a wider tire, the tire can rub on the lip. rolling the lip or cutting it out makes more room for the nonstock setup.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

samk - You used the same technique I did! I cut that bitch. It was pissing me off, and REALLY started to get on my nerves, so I just got a little handheld saw and there it went. Works fine now!


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

haha excellent. but ya know what? i still get a little rubbing. i don't think its rubbing on the fender lip anymore though. i think its rubbing on the fender well inside.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Actually, it doesn't do it in the back now, it does it up front. It rubs on the underside of the spring pocket on the strut. Do you know what I mean? Couldn't find a good picture to show, but if you don't understand just let me know. It only does it on my front passenger side. Pretty wack. So, gotta find a fix for that now!!


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

hm... i don't have that problem and i don't know how you would go about fixing that. what size are your rims? tires? i have 15X5.5 and 205/50.


----------

